# My new set up



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I know a few people have been more impatient than me about this..... Sorry folks









Here it is:

View attachment 13311


View attachment 13312


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

As long as you have the beans you'll be making great coffee this weekend , NICE set up .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice. Unlike so many others, you have a good amount of headroom about your machine, plenty of space to fit more or less any sized cups on top for pre-heating and storage.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

very very nice.

Have you considered using this though?....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Multipurpose-Non-Slip-Mat-Furniture/dp/B00AVJ9GBY/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1428748627&sr=1-2&keywords=multi+purpose+non+slip+mat

Personally don't think it spoils the look of shiny machines and keeps everything scratch free for £2.









Available in a clear material too if you dont like the black.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I also use the cookamesh on the cup warmer and the drip tray of my R58.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm doing the same on my Giotto.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Great setup mate, enjoy!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

domjon1

Using same non-slip black matting on top of my machine. And no scratches from cups on top!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Watch the grease splatters on the side....very nice equipment


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Watch the grease splatters on the side....very nice equipment


I don't cook on that side of the range but the setup will be moved when I sell my other setup.

View attachment 13329


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mr O said:


> I don't cook on that side of the range but the setup will be moved when I sell my other setup.
> 
> View attachment 13329


Get that boxed up and out your kitchen!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@jeebsy:

Ive got some of the stuff for my cup warmer in *ORANGE*. Just found it out from under the stairs....


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

M8 youve got the daddy setup now.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Get that boxed up and out your kitchen!


I still need a support under the worktop too. The new duo weigh in at 47.5kg pre water and beans... I need to find something thin enough to fit between the washer and dishwasher ( not much room ) 16mm stainless bar is a maybe...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice. Give that man a cigar!

Please please get something on top of that machine before you put cup on it. No matter how careful you are you'll get unsightly scratches. Use a tea towel for now until you get something better.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr O said:


> I need to find something thin enough to fit between the washer and dishwasher ( not much room ) 16mm stainless bar is a maybe...


I just used a spare end panel from a kitchen unit - has the advantage that it runs the whole depth of the worktop and should just slide between the appliances. Might even be thinner than a bar. You should be able to pick one up (or a bit of plywood/mdf) in Wickes etc.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr O said:


> I don't cook on that side of the range but the setup will be moved when I sell my other setup.
> 
> View attachment 13329


Is that a Mazzer mini or SJ? Or neither of the above?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I just used a spare end panel from a kitchen unit - has the advantage that it runs the whole depth of the worktop and should just slide between the appliances. Might even be thinner than a bar. You should be able to pick one up (or a bit of plywood/mdf) in Wickes etc.


That did cross my mind mate....

I chucked one out not long ago. When i fitted the kitchen i got an extra for some reason. I kept it for 5+ years and never needed it so binned it









I might have to aquire a new one...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Is that a Mazzer mini or SJ? Or neither of the above?


It be an SJ


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@ cam

View attachment 13347


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr O said:


> It be an SJ


Selling on here?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr O said:


> @ cam
> 
> View attachment 13347


Sex!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Selling on here?


More than possible....


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr O said:


> @ cam
> 
> View attachment 13347


sexual


----------

